# Lets see your Rolling Pics!!



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Willy's best bud Opie!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great PICS!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice!   Keep those pics coming!!  

I love'em!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella feeling good....


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

and here's abby!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha! Great pics  

Here is lil misty (I will dig up more later  )


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My mare NEVER rolls while im whatching.. So I have never seen her roll.. But i know she does because she has dirt all over her..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Khoda:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lacyloo said:


> My mare NEVER rolls while im whatching.. So I have never seen her roll.. But i know she does because she has dirt all over her..


Misty never used to roll with me watching, now if she is sleeping and i go to get her she is like "you can wait 10 mins" :roll: "sheesh, waking me up - i'm a princess doesn't she know?"


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo doesn't roll. He is always really clean. He might be a little dirty on one of his sides, but never on both. I think he is a bit to chubby to do it right now. But once he slims down I think he will.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is baby Khandi rolling.


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

> Here is baby Khandi rolling.


awww...so cute!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

not the greatest pics but what the hey..
















_i also want to point out that those pics were taken just before 6, look how dark it´s gonna get  _


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Wasn't quite quick enough with the shutter, but you get the idea....



Hmmm....somethin smells.......not quite like me....










Ready....aim.....









Show off !


















Oh...is someone watchin???


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

lol these are funny! i'll have to find the one of our grey pony rolling. He's on his back with his legs in the air! lol


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

*Rolling*

Oh you didn't mean this kind.. sorry I just had to post this. It was my last show of the year. It was muddy. We both walked away just fine.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby having a roll after her bath


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love your mini's so much!!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL such cute pics! i love th eone were the mini's back legs are pin straight up in the air!!! so cute!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Snowyowl said:


> Oh you didn't mean this kind.. sorry I just had to post this. It was my last show of the year. It was muddy. We both walked away just fine.





:shock::shock:Wow!! Ouch!!:shock::shock: Glad you both walked away just fine though!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Chey Your ponies are the cutest! Are you sure you dont want Abby


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Aww thanks guys 

Of COURSE I want Abby she's beautiful! Send her on over


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Chey, It looks like you have a whole bunch of gravity on your ranch!!! :shock:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ lol!!!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's TJ. Kinda' just a big, black puddle...but you can make out hooves! :wink:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I finally had the camera at the right time


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok - so first your typical roll in the snow.

Looks like fun so the other one gets into it with a little more action.

Whoops! too much action, seem to have lost some legs..

OK, last the legs are back, but where's my head?


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dualling Rollers!*

Now this was neat and fun! I couldnt believe it.. I caught two at once going to town rolling, and at the same time! WARNING: Picture may be horrific! LOL.. Splash and CJ enjoying the day!









Now, if I can just get ember to wind down a little.. She didnt look to pleased with all of that going on! LOL!


----------

